# Ήρωες παραμυθιών



## nickel (Jul 23, 2010)

Συνέλαβα κάποιον μεταφραστή να μη γνωρίζει ότι *Goldilocks* είναι η *Χρυσομαλλούσα*, αλλά δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που διαπιστώνω ότι δεν είναι άμεσα αναγνωρίσιμα τα ονόματα των ηρώων των παραμυθιών (και άλλων μυθοπλαστικών έργων — πριν από λίγο έγραφα ότι ο _αστυνόμος Σαΐνης_ είναι _Inspector Gadget_, αλλά υπάρχουν και κλασικότερες περιπτώσεις: π.χ. στους _Άθλιους_, Gavroche = Γαβριάς, Cosette = Τιτίκα και πάει λέγοντας). Είναι εκατοντάδες οι αδιαφανείς αυτές αντιστοιχίες και, επιπλέον, δεν τις βρίσκεις στα λεξικά. Προτείνω να αρχίσουμε μικρές τέτοιες συλλογές και θα βάλω το πρώτο μικρό πετραδάκι με ήρωες παραμυθιών. Για ονόματα που εμφανίζονται σε τίτλους βιβλίων, ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι καλή πηγή είναι η biblionet. Γράφεις _Goldilocks_ στο πλαίσιο Τίτλος και παίρνεις ένα κατεβατό βιβλία με «Χρυσομαλλούσα».


----------



## nickel (Jul 23, 2010)

*Συλλογές του Περό (Charles Perrault)*
Little Red Riding Hood = η Κοκκινοσκουφίτσα
The sleeping beauty = η Ωραία Κοιμωμένη
Puss in Boots = ο Παπουτσωμένος Γάτος
Beauty and the Beast = η Πεντάμορφη και το Τέρας
Jack (and the beanstalk) = ο Τζακ (και η φασολιά)
Cinderella = η Σταχτοπούτα
Bluebeard – ο Κυανoπώγων(ας)

*Των αδελφών Γκριμ (Grimm brothers):*
Rapunzel = η Ραπουνζέλ
Hansel and Gretel = ο Χάνσελ και η Γκρέτελ 
Clever Hans = ο έξυπνος Χανς
Rumpelstiltskin = Ρουμπελστίλτσκιν
Snow White (and the seven dwarfs) = η Χιονάτη (και οι εφτά νάνοι) (κατά Ντίσνεϊ)

*Του Χανς Κρίστιαν Άντερσεν:*
Thumbelina = η Τοσοδούλα
The Little Mermaid = η μικρή γοργόνα
The Ugly Duckling = το ασχημόπαπο

Goldilocks = η Χρυσομαλλούσα
Pinocchio = ο Πινόκιο
Scheherazade, Shahrazad = η Σεχραζάτ / η Χαλιμά (ευχ, nikosl)

Για ξετίναγμα:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fairy_tale
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charles_Perrault
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grimm's_Fairy_Tales
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hans_Christian_Andersen
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Walt_Disney_Home_Video

Έριξα τρία σκόρπια ονόματα στον Γκουγκλ και ψάρεψα αυτή την ενδιαφέρουσα σελίδα:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_characters_in_Fables

Όταν θα έχετε τέτοιο οβολό, τώρα θα ξέρετε πού θα τον ρίξετε.


----------



## nikosl (Jul 23, 2010)

δυσκολεύομαι από την όμορφη Seoul που σας γράφω  αλλα να μην ξεχάσουμε ότι η Shahrazad έχει αποδοθεί και Χαλιμά στα ελληνικά.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 23, 2010)

*Prince Charming* = ο πρίγκιπας του παραμυθιού, το βασιλόπουλο, το πριγκιπόπουλο
(να, με κάτι τέτοια αναγουλιαστικά πολύ χαίρομαι που οι γονείς μου μου έπαιρναν μόνο μύθους του Αισώπου όταν ήμουν μικρή).
*Οι εφτά νάνοι:*
*Dopey *= Χαζούλης
*Grumpy* = Γκρινιάρης
*Doc* = Σοφός
*Happy* = Καλόκαρδος
*Bashful* = Ντροπαλός
*Sneezy* = Συναχωμένος
*Sleepy* = Υπναράς

Όσοι γνώστες των της Ντίσνεϊ, διορθώνετε τα αποπάνω, ε;
*The Smurfs* = Τα στρουμφάκια (αυτό πιάνεται που δεν είναι παραμύθι; )
*Pippi Longstocking* = Πίπη η Φακιδομύτη


----------



## Zazula (Jul 28, 2010)

Κοντορεβυθούλης = Hop-o'-My-Thumb, Little Thumbling (γαλλ.: Le Petit Poucet)




Palavra said:


> *Prince Charming* = ο πρίγκιπας του παραμυθιού, το βασιλόπουλο, το πριγκιπόπουλο


Στον Σρεκ: πρίγκιπας γλυκούλης.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 28, 2010)

Palavra said:


> *Pippi Longstocking* = Πίπη η Φακιδομύτη



Ξέρει κανείς αν έχει αποδοθεί στα ελληνικά, και πώς, η Villa Villekula;


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 28, 2010)

Βλέπω ότι τη λένε Βίλα Βιλεκούλα.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 28, 2010)

Zazula said:


> Στον Σρεκ: πρίγκιπας γλυκούλης.


Δεν θα πρέπει να λέμε Πρίγκιπας Γλυκούλης ή τουλάχιστον πρίγκιπας Γλυκούλης;


----------



## Zazula (Jul 28, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Δεν θα πρέπει να λέμε Πρίγκιπας Γλυκούλης ή τουλάχιστον πρίγκιπας Γλυκούλης;


Ναι. :)


----------



## nickel (Jul 29, 2010)

*The Pied Piper of Hamelin = Ο αυλητής του Χάμελιν*

Βλέπω στο biblionet ότι το παραμύθι _The Pied Piper of Hamelin_ μεταφράζεται _Ο μαγικός αυλός_ (και, σε μία περίπτωση, _Ο μαγεμένος αυλός_). Δεν μου αρέσει και όχι μόνο επειδή θα τον μπερδέψουν τα παιδιά, λίγο να μεγαλώσουν, με τον _Μαγεμένο αυλό_ του Μότσαρτ (που κι αυτός είναι _Μαγικός αυλός_, άλλωστε).

Από τις άλλες εκδοχές που κυκλοφορούν, _Ο φλαουτίστας του Χάμελιν_ και _*Ο αυλητής του Χάμελιν*_, προτιμώ τη δεύτερη (Κέδρος, 1993). Η μαγική αυτή προσωπικότητα, που θεωρείται πολύ πιθανό να συμβόλιζε τον θάνατο, καλύτερα να μη θυμίζει μέλος ορχήστρας. Χάνουμε το _pied_ «παρδαλοντυμένος» — 15 γράμματα για τα 4 είναι πολλά. Ας παρηγορηθούμε από το ότι και σε άλλες γλώσσες χάνεται το ενδιαφέρον αυτό στοιχείο (_Le Joueur de flûte de Hamelin, El flautista de Hamelín, Il pifferaio di Hamelin_). Μια ωραία παραλλαγή είναι _Ο γητευτής του Χάμελιν_. 






Συνέχεια εδώ.


----------



## SBE (Jul 31, 2010)

Ενώ ο μύθος στην αρχική του γλώσσα λέγεται ο Μυοκτόνος του Χάμελν:
Wiki


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 31, 2010)

SBE said:


> Ενώ ο μύθος στην αρχική του γλώσσα λέγεται ο Μυοκτόνος του Χάμελν:
> Wiki


Για την ακρίβεια, Αρουραιοκτόνος ;) (ποντίκι = Maus, αρουραίος = Ratte).


----------



## SBE (Jul 31, 2010)

Ναι, αλλά η μυοκτονία είναι κοινότερη λέξη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 31, 2010)

Die Bremer Stadtmusikanten = Town Musicians of Bremen = Oι μουσικοί της Βρέμης (των αδ. Γκριμ)






Τα μπροστινά πόδια του γαϊδάρου έχουν χάσει το χρώμα τους από το τρίψε τρίψε, επειδή το άγγιγμά τους υποτίθεται ότι φέρνει γούρι.


----------



## SBE (Jul 31, 2010)

_Πάλι καλά που μεταφράστηκε πριν την γενίκευση της αγγλικής γιατί θα το λέγαμε "οι πολιτομουσικοί της Βρέμης"_

Και το Χάμελν όμως δεν πάει πίσω. Οι γερμανόφωνες σελίδες του αναφέρουν πολιτιστικά κλπ τουριστικού ενδιαφεροντος και τι μπορεί να κάνει ο τουρίστας στην περιοχή, αλλά οι αγγλόφωνες που απευθύνονται στους τουρίστες είναι The official website of the Pied Piper's Town


----------



## ilena (Aug 1, 2010)

Του Αλεξάνδρου Δουμά:

*Οι 3 σωματοφύλακες*
D'Artagnan, ντ’ Αρτανιάν
Athos, Άθως
Porthos, Πόρθος
Aramis, Άραμις


Από τις σειρές *no Daibōken*:
Robin Hood, Ρομπέν των Δασών
Sheriff of Nottingham, Σερίφης του Νότιγχαμ
Richard the Lionheart, Ριχάρδος ο Λεοντόκαρδος
Friar Tuck, πάτερ Τακ, καλόγερος Τακ
Will Scarlet, Γουίλ Σκάρλετ
Little John, Λιτλ Τζον
Lady Marian, Λαίδη Μάριον
Baron Alwine, Bαρόνος Άλγουιν
Knight Gilbert, ιππότης Γκίλμπερτ
Bishop Herfort, επίσκοπος Χέρφορτ


----------



## SBE (Aug 1, 2010)

Όχι Καλόγερος Τακ;


----------



## ilena (Aug 1, 2010)

και ιερομόναχο τον έχω ακούσει στις σειρές. Αλλά πιο συχνά λένε "ο πάτερ Τακ".


----------



## Zazula (Aug 2, 2010)

ilena said:


> *Οι 3 σωματοφύλακες*
> D'Artagnan, ντ’ Αρτανιάν
> Athos, Άθως
> Porthos, Πόρθος
> Aramis, Άραμις


Βλ. επίσης: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=4826.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 14, 2010)

Το παρακάτω είναι εργασία σε εξέλιξη· έχω ακόμη αρκετά βιβλία με παραμύθια να αποδελτιώσω, και τα των Γκριμ θα ήθελα να τα βάλω και με αύξουσα σειρά KHM — οπότε θα το δείτε αυτό το ποστ να αλλάζει και να μεγαλώνει. Αν έχετε διορθώσεις, προσθήκες ή ό,τι άλλο να προτείνετε, στείλτε παρακαλώ ΡΜ. Ευχ! :)



γαλλικός τίτλος | γερμανικός τίτλος | αγγλικός τίτλος | ελληνικοί τίτλοι (
Perrault
,
Grimm
)
Le Petit Chaperon rouge | Rotkäppchen | Little Red Riding Hood · Little Red Cap | Η Κοκκινοσκουφίτσα
La Belle au bois dormant | Dornröschen | Sleeping Beauty · Little Briar-Rose | Η Ωραία Κοιμωμένη · Η ωραία Κοιμωμένη του δάσους · Η κοιμωμένη βασιλοπούλα
Blanche-Neige | Schneewittchen | Snow White | Η Χιονάτη και οι εφτά νάνοι · Η Χιονάτη
Le Vaillant Petit Tailleur · Le Hardi Petit Tailleur · Sept d'un coup | Das tapfere Schneiderlein | The Valiant Little Tailor · The Brave Little Tailor | Ο γενναίος ραφτάκος
Hansel et Gretel · Jeannot et Margot | Hänsel und Gretel | Hansel and Gretel | Χάνσελ και Γκρέτελ · Το μαγικό σπιτάκι από ζάχαρη
Le Joueur de flûte de Hamelin | Rattenfänger von Hameln | Pied Piper of Hamelin |
Ο αυλητής του Χάμελιν
· Ο μαγικός αυλός · Ο φλαουτίστας του Χάμελιν · Ο μαγεμένος αυλός
La Barbe bleue | Blaubart | Bluebeard | Ο Κυανοπώγων · Ο Κυανοπώγωνας · Ο Γαλαζογένης
| Doktor Allwissend | Doctor Know-all | Ο παντογνώστης γιατρός
| Die Bienenkönigin | The Queen Bee | Η βασίλισσα μέλισσα
| Die vier kunstreichen Brüder | The Four Skillful Brothers | Τα τέσσερα επιδέξια αδέρφια
| Sechse kommen durch die ganze Welt | How Six Men got on in the World | Οι έξι που φτάνουν στα πέρατα του κόσμου
Le Petit Poucet | Der kleine Däumling | Hop-o'-My-Thumb · Little Thumbling | Ο Κοντορεβιθούλης (
_παλαιότ. γρ._
Ο Κοντορεβυθούλης)
Peau d'âne | Allerleirauh | Donkeyskin | Η βασιλοπούλα με το γαϊδουροτόμαρο · Το γαϊδουρόδερμα · Το τομάρι του γαϊδάρου
La Marquise de Salusses ou la Patience de Griselidis | | Patient Griselda | Γκριζέλντα
| Die Sterntaler | The Star Money | Βροχή από αστέρια
| Der Frieder und das Katherlieschen | Frederick and Catherine · Freddy and Katy Lizzy | Φεντερίκο και Καταλίνα
Les Souhaits ridicules | | The Ridiculous Wishes · The Three Ridiculous Wishes | Οι τρεις ευχές
Raiponce | Rapunzel | Rapunzel | Ραπουνζέλ · Η Χρυσομαλλούσα αιχμάλωτη του Πύργου
Le Maître chat ou le Chat botté | Der gestiefelte Kater | Master Cat or Puss in Boots · Puss in Boots | Ο παπουτσωμένος γάτος
Riquet à la Houppe | | Riquet with the Tuft · Ricky of the Tuft | Ο Ερρίκος με το τσουλούφι · Ο Ρικές με το τσουλούφι · Ο Ρικέ με το τσουλούφι
Cendrillon ou la Petite Pantoufle de verre · Cendrillon | Aschenputtel | Cinderella or The Little Glass Slipper · Cinderella | Η Σταχτοπούτα (
_λανθασμ. γρ._
Η Σταχτομπούτα)
Les Fées | | Diamonds and Toads · Toads and Diamonds | Η νεράιδα της πηγής · Διαμάντια κι ερπετά
| Der liebste Roland | Sweetheart Roland | Ο Ρολάνδος
Le Loup et les Sept Chevreaux | Der Wolf und die sieben jungen Geißlein | The Wolf and the Seven Young Kids | Ο λύκος και τα εφτά κατσικάκια
Nain Tracassin · Outroupistache | Rumpelstilzchen | Rumpelstiltskin | Ρουμπελστίλτσκιν · Ρουμπελστίλτσχεν · Ο νάνος Ρουμπελστίνσκι · Το κορίτσι που έγνεθε στάχυα και τα έκανε χρυσάφι
| Die Gänsehirtin am Brunnen | The Goose-Girl at the Well | Η βασιλοπούλα που έβοσκε χήνες
| Das Waldhaus | The Hut in the Forest · The House in the Wood | Το σπίτι στο δάσος
Les Musiciens de Brême | Die Bremer Stadtmusikanten | Town Musicians of Bremen | Η συναυλία των ζώων · Οι μουσικοί της Βρέμης · Οι μουζικάντηδες της Βρέμης
| Die sechs Diener | The Six Servants | Οι έξι υπηρέτες
| Die zertanzten Schuhe | The Twelve Dancing Princesses · The Worn-Out Dancing Shoes · The Shoes that were Danced to Pieces | Οι δώδεκα πριγκίπισσες που όλο χόρευαν · Οι δώδεκα πριγκίπισσες που χόρευαν
Blanche-Neige et Rose-Rouge | Schneeweißchen und Rosenrot | Snow-White and Rose-Red | Η Χιονούλα κι η Ροδούλα · Η Ροδούλα και η Χιονούλα · Η μαγεμένη αρκούδα και ο ωραίος πρίγκιπας · Η κυρία του χιονιού 
Petite-table-sois-mise, l'Âne-à-l'or et Gourdin-sors-du-sac | Tischchen deck dich, Goldesel und Knüppel aus dem Sack · Tischlein, deck dich! | The Wishing-Table, the Gold-Ass, and the Cudgel in the Sack | Τραπεζάκι στρώσου!
Le Roi Grenouille ou Henri de Fer · Le Roi-Grenouille ou Henri-le-Ferré · La Fille du Roi et la Grenouille | Der Froschkönig oder der eiserne Heinrich | The Frog King, or Iron Heinrich · The Frog Prince | Ο πρίγκιπας βάτραχος ή ο καρδιοσιδεροσφιγμένος Χάινριχ · Η κακομαθημένη πριγκίπισσα και ο βάτραχος · Ο βατραχοβασιλιάς ή ο σιδερένιος Χάινριχ · Ο βάτραχος που έγινε πρίγκιπας
Chat et souris associés | Katze und Maus in Gesellschaft | Cat and Mouse in Partnership | Η γάτα και το ποντίκι · Ο ποντικός και η τεμπέλα γάτα
Les Lutins | Die Wichtelmänner | The Elves · The Elves and the Cobbler · The Shoemaker and the Elves | Τα ξωτικά και ο παπουτσής · Ο παπουτσής και τα ξωτικά · Ο παπουτσής και οι νάνοι
| Von dem Fischer und seiner Frau | The Fisherman and His Wife | Ο ψαράς και η άπληστη γυναίκα του
| Die sieben Raben | The Seven Ravens | Τα επτά κοράκια
| Die sechs Schwäne | The Six Swans | Οι κύκνοι και η γενναία πρίγκιπισσα
| Die goldene Gans | Golden Goose | Η χρυσή χήνα
| Die zwölf Jäger | The Twelve Huntsmen | Οι δώδεκα κυνηγοί
| Die drei Federn | The Three Feathers | Τα τρία φτερά


----------



## nickel (Aug 14, 2010)

Ελπίζω ότι θα βοηθήσει και ο παρακάτω πίνακας. Στην πρώτη στήλη του έχει όλες τις ιστορίες που είχαν συλλέξει οι αδελφοί Γκριμ στο δίτομο _Kinder- und Hausmärchen_. Από την αγγλική Wikipedia, με αγγλικό τίτλο και γερμανικό. Η αρίθμηση έχει πρόβλημα μετά από διπλή καταχώρηση του αριθμού 151, οπότε την παρέλειψα. 

Στη δεξιά στήλη είναι οι ελληνικοί τίτλοι των παραμυθιών στην πλήρη αλλά τρίτομη έκδοση της Άγρας (σε μετάφραση της Μαρίας Αγγελίδη). Έχω κρατήσει τη δική τους αρίθμηση. Πήρα τους τίτλους από τις σελίδες: 
http://www.agra.gr/books/0100_0199/book169.html
http://www.agra.gr/books/0100_0199/book170.html
http://www.agra.gr/books/0100_0199/book171.html





The Frog King, or Iron Heinrich (
_Der Froschkönig oder der eiserne Heinrich_
) | 1. Ο πρίγκιπας βάτραχος ή ο καρδιοσφιγμένος Χάινριχ
Cat and Mouse in Partnership (
_Katze und Maus in Gesellschaft_
) | 2. Η γάτα και το ποντίκι
Mary's Child (
_Marienkind_
) | 3. Το παιδί της Παναγίας
The Story of the Youth Who Went Forth to Learn What Fear Was (
_Märchen von einem, der auszog das Fürchten zu lernen_
) | 4. Παραμύθι για ένα παλικάρι που ξεκίνησε να μάθει τι θα πεί φόβος
The Wolf and the Seven Young Kids (
_Der Wolf und die sieben jungen Geißlein_
) | 5. Ο κακός λύκος και τα εφτά κατσικάκια
Trusty John or
_Faithful John_
(
_Der treue Johannes_
) | 6. Ο πιστός Ιωάννης
The Good Bargain (
_Der gute Handel_
) | 7. Ο έξυπνος χωριάτης
The Wonderful Musician or
_The Strange Musician_
(
_Der wunderliche Spielmann_
) | 8. Ο θαυμαστός βιολιστής
The Twelve Brothers (
_Die zwölf Brüder_
) | 9. Τα δώδεκα αδέρφια
The Pack of Ragamuffins (
_Das Lumpengesindel_
) | 10. Η παλιοπαρέα
Brother and Sister (
_Brüderchen und Schwesterchen_
) | 11. Αδερφούλης κι αδερφούλα
Rapunzel | 12. Το Μαρούλι
The Three Little Men in the Wood (
_Die drei Männlein im Walde_
) | 13. Οι τρεις νάνοι του δάσους
The Three Spinners (
_Die drei Spinnerinnen_
) | 14. Οι τρεις κλώστρες
Hansel and Gretel (
_Hänsel und Gretel_
) | 15. Ο Χάνσελ και η Γκρέτελ
The Three Snake-Leaves (
_Die drei Schlangenblätter_
) | 16. Τα τρία φύλλα του φιδιού
The White Snake (
_Die weiße Schlange_
) | 17. Το άσπρο φίδι
The Straw, the Coal, and the Bean (
_Strohhalm, Kohle und Bohne_
) | 18. Το άχυρο, το κάρβουνο και το φασόλι
The Fisherman and His Wife (
_Von dem Fischer und seiner Frau_
) | 19. Ο ψαράς κι η γυναίκα του
The Valiant Little Tailor (
_Das tapfere Schneiderlein_
) | 20. Ο γενναίος ραφτάκος
Cinderella (
_Aschenputtel_
) | 21. Η Σταχτοπούτα
The Riddle (
_Das Rätsel_
) | 22. Το αίνιγμα
The Mouse, the Bird, and the Sausage (
_Von dem Mäuschen, Vögelchen und der Bratwurst_
) | 23. Το ποντίκι, το πουλί και το λουκάνικο
Mother Hulda (
_Frau Holle_
) | 24. Η κυρά-Καλή
The Seven Ravens (
_Die sieben Raben_
) | 25. Τα εφτά κοράκια
Little Red Riding Hood or
_Little Red-Cap_
(
_Rotkäppchen_
) | 26. Η Κοκκινοσκουφίτσα
Town Musicians of Bremen (
_Die Bremer Stadtmusikanten_
) | 27. Οι μουζικάντηδες της Βρέμης
The Singing Bone (
_Der singende Knochen_
) | 28. Το κόκαλο που τραγουδούσε
The Devil With the Three Golden Hairs (
_Der Teufel mit den drei goldenen Haaren_
) | 29. Ο Διάβολος με τις τρεις χρυσές τρίχες
The Louse and the Flea (
_Läuschen und Flöhchen_
) | 30. Η ψείρα και ο ψύλλος
The Girl Without Hands (
_Das Mädchen ohne Hände_
) | 31. Το κορίτσι με τα κομμένα χέρια
Clever Hans (
_Der gescheite Hans_
) | 32. Ο Χανς, το εξυπνοπούλι
The Three Languages (
_Die drei Sprachen_
) | 33. Οι τρεις ξένες γλώσσες
Clever Elsie (
_Die kluge Else_
) | 34. Η Έλσα, η ξύπνια
The Tailor in Heaven (
_Der Schneider im Himmel_
) | 35. Ο ραφτάκος στον ουρανό
The Wishing-Table, the Gold-Ass, and the Cudgel in the Sack (
_"Tischchen deck dich, Goldesel und Knüppel aus dem Sack"_
also known as "Tischlein, deck dich!") | 36. Το τραπεζάκι, ο χρυσογάιδαρος κι η μαγκούρα
Thumbling (
_Daumling_
) (see also
_Tom Thumb_
) | 37. Ο Δαχτυλάκης
The Wedding of Mrs. Fox (
_Die Hochzeit der Frau Füchsin_
) | 38. Ο γάμος της κυρά-Μάρως
The Elves (
_Die Wichtelmänner_
) | 39.Τα καλικαντζαράκια
The Robber Bridegroom (
_Der Räuberbräutigam_
) | 40. Ο γαμπρός ληστής
Herr Korbes | 41. Ο κυρ-Κόρμπες
The Godfather (
_Der Herr Gevatter_
) | 42. Ο νονός
Frau Trude | 43. Η κυρά-Τρούντε
Godfather Death (
_Der Gevatter Tod_
) | 44. Ο Θάνατος νονός
Thumbling's Travels (see also
_Tom Thumb_
) (
_Daumerlings Wanderschaft_
) | 45. Οι περιπέτειες του Δαχτυλάκη
Fitcher's Bird (
_Fitchers Vogel_
) | 46. Το πουλί του Μάγου [ή ο Μπλαβογένης στη γερμανική παράδοση]
The Juniper Tree (
_Von dem Machandelboom_
) | 47. Το παραμύθι του Κέδρου
Old Sultan (
_Der alte Sultan_
) | 48. Ο γερό-Σουλτάνος
The Six Swans (
_Die sechs Schwäne_
) | 49. Οι έξι κύκνοι
Sleeping Beauty or
_Little Briar-Rose_
(
_Dornröschen_
) | 50. Η Τριανταφυλλένια [Η ωραία κοιμωμένη του δάσους]
Foundling-Bird (
_Fundevogel_
) | 51. Ο Βρισκοπούλης
King Thrushbeard (
_König Drosselbart_
) | 52. Ο βασιλιάς Τσιχλογένης
Little Snow White (
_Schneewittchen_
) | 53. Η Χιονάτη και οι εφτά νάνοι
The Knapsack, the Hat, and the Horn (
_Der Ranzen, das Hütlein und das Hörnlein_
) | 54. Ο γυλιός, το καπελάκι κι η μικρή τρομπέτα
Rumpelstiltskin (
_Rumpelstilzchen_
) | 55. Ο Κουτσοκαλιγέρης
Sweetheart Roland (
_Liebster Roland_
) | 56. Ο πολυαγαπημένος Ρολάνδος
The Golden Bird (
_Der goldene Vogel_
) | 57. Το χρυσό πουλί
The Dog and the Sparrow (
_Der Hund und der Sperling_
) | 58. Ο σκύλος κι ο σπουργίτης
Frederick and Catherine (
_Der Frieder und das Katherlieschen_
) | 59. Ο Φρίντερ και το Κατινάκι του
The Two Brothers (
_Die zwei Brüder_
) | 60. Τα δύο αδέρφια 
The Little Peasant (
_Das Bürle_
) | 61. Ο Φτωχούλης 
The Queen Bee (
_Die Bienenkönigin_
) | 62. Η βασίλισσα μέλισσα 
The Three Feathers (
_Die drei Federn_
) | 63. Τα τρία φτεράκια 
Golden Goose (
_Die goldene Gans_
) | 64. Η χρυσή χήνα 
All-Kinds-of-Fur (
_Allerleirauh_
) | 65. Η χιλιογουναρένια 
The Hare's Bride (
_Häschenbraut_
) | 66. Η αρραβωνιαστικιά του μικρού λαγού 
The Twelve Huntsmen (
_Die zwölf Jäger_
) | 67. Οι δώδεκα κυνηγοί 
The Thief and His Master (
_De Gaudeif un sien Meester_
) | 68. Ο μαθητευόμενος ληστής κι ο δάσκαλος του 
Jorinde and Joringel (
_Jorinde und Joringel_
) | 69. Γιορίντε και Γιορίνγκελ 
The Three Sons of Fortune (
_Die drei Glückskinder_
) | 70. Τα τρία τυχερά αδέρφια
How Six Men got on in the World (
_Sechse kommen durch die ganze Welt_
) | 71. Οι έξι που φτάνουν στα πέρατα του κόσμου 
The Wolf and the Man (
_Der Wolf und der Mensch_
) | 72. Ο λύκος κι ο άνθρωπος 
The Wolf and the Fox (
_Der Wolf und der Fuchs_
) | 73. Ο λύκος κι η αλεπού 
Gossip Wolf and the Fox (
_Der Fuchs und die Frau Gevatterin_
) | 74. Η αλεπού κι η κουμπάρα της η λύκαινα 
The Fox and the Cat (
_Der Fuchs und die Katze_
) | 75. Η αλεπού κι η γάτα 
The Pink (
_Die Nelke_
) | 76. Το γαρίφαλο 
Clever Gretel (
_Die kluge Gretel_
) | 77. Η ξύπνια η Γκρέτα 
The Old Man and his Grandson (
_Der alte Großvater und der Enkel_
) | 78. Ο γερο-παππούς κι ο εγγονός 
The Water Nixie (
_Die Wassernixe_
) | 79. Η νεράιδα 
The Death of the Little Hen (
_Von dem Tode des Hühnchens_
) | 80. Ο θάνατος της κοτούλας 
Brother Lustig (
_Bruder Lustig_
) | 81. Ο πάτερ-Αστείος
Gambling Hansel (
_De Spielhansl_
) | 82. Ο Γιάννης ο χαρτοπαίκτης 
Hans in Luck (
_Hans im Glück_
) | 83. Ο τυχερός ο Γιάννης 
Hans Married (
_Hans heiratet_
) | 84. Ο Γιάννης παντρεύεται 
The Gold-Children (
_Die Goldkinder_
) | 85. Τα χρυσά παιδιά 
The Fox and the Geese (
_Der Fuchs und die Gänse_
) | 86. Η αλεπού κι οι χήνες


----------



## nickel (Aug 14, 2010)

*Δεύτερος τόμος των γερμανικών εκδόσεων*



The Poor Man and the Rich Man (
_Der Arme und der Reiche_
) | 87. Ο φτωχός κι ο πλούσιος 
The Singing, Springing Lark (Das singende springende Löweneckerchen) | 88. Ο χαρούμενος κορυδαλλός 
The Goose Girl (
_Die Gänsemagd_
) | 89. Το κοριτσάκι με τις χήνες 
The Young Giant (
_Der junge Riese_
) | 90. Ο νεαρός γίγαντας 
The Gnome (
_Dat Erdmänneken_
) | 91. Ο καλικαντζαράκος 
The King of the Gold Mountain (
_Der König vom goldenen Berg_
) | 92. Ο βασιλιάς του χρυσού βουνού 
The Raven (
_Die Rabe_
) | 93. Το κοράκι 
The Peasant's Wise Daughter (
_Die kluge Bauerntochter_
) | 94. Η έξυπνη χωριατοπούλα 
Old Hildrebrand (
_Der alte Hildebrand_
) | 95. Ο γερο-Χίλντεμπραντ 
The Three Little Birds (
_De drei Vügelkens_
) | 96. Τα τρία πουλάκια 
The Water of Life (
_Das Wasser des Lebens_
) | 97. Το Νερό της Ζωής 
Doctor Know-all (
_Doktor Allwissend_
) | 98. Ο παντογνώστης γιατρός 
The Spirit in the Bottle (
_Der Geist im Glas_
) | 99. Το τζίνι μέσα στο μπουκάλι 
The Devil's Sooty Brother (
_Des Teufels rußiger Bruder_
) | 100. Ο καπνισμένος αδελφός του Διαβόλου 
Bearskin (
_Bärenhäuter_
) | 101. Ο Αρκουδοτόμαρος 
The Willow-Wren and the Bear (
_Der Zaunkönig und der Bär_
) | 102. Ο Τρυποφράχτης και η Αρκούδα 
Sweet Porridge (
_Der süße Brei_
) | 103. Η νόστιμη σούπα
Wise Folks (
_Die klugen Leute_
) | 104. Τα ξυπνοπούλια 
Tales of the Paddock (
_Märchen von der Unke_
) | 105. Το παραμύθι του βατράχου 
The Poor Miller's Boy and the Cat (
_Der arme Müllersbursch und das Kätzchen_
) | 106. Το φτωχό το μυλωνόπουλο και η γάτα 
The Two Travelers (
_Die beiden Wanderer_
) | 107. Οι δύο οδοιπόροι 
Hans My Hedgehog (
_Hans mein Igel_
) | 108. Χάνς-σκαντζοχοιράκι-μου 
The Shroud (
_Das Totenhemdchen_
) | 109. Το μικρό σάβανο 
The Jew Among Thorns (
_Der Jude im Dorn_
) | 110. Ο Εβραίος στ' αγκάθια 
The Skillful Hunstman (
_Der gelernte Jäger_
) | 111. Ο καλός κυνηγός 
The Flail from Heaven (
_Der Dreschflegel vom Himmel_
) | 112. Το λιχνιστήρι τ' ουρανού 
The Two Kings' Children (
_De beiden Künigeskinner_
) | 113. Το βασιλόπουλο κι η βασιλοπούλα 
The Clever Little Tailor (
_vom klugen Schneiderlein_
) | 114. Ο έξυπνος ραφτάκος 
The Bright Sun Brings it to Light (
_Die klare Sonne bringt's an den Tag_
) | 115. Ο ήλιος ο λαμπρός τα φέρνει όλα στο φώς 
The Blue Light (
_Das blaue Licht_
) | 116. Το γαλάζιο φως 
The Willful Child (
_Das eigensinnige Kind_
) | 117. Το ξεροκέφαλο παιδί 
The Three Army Surgeons (
_Die drei Feldscherer_
) | 118. Οι τρεις γιατροί 
The Seven Swabians (
_Die sieben Schwaben_
) | 119. Οι εφτά Σουάβοι 
The Three Apprentices (
_Die drei Handwerksburschen_
) | 120. Οι τρεις μαστόροι 
The King's Son Who Feared Nothing (
_Der Königssohn, der sich vor nichts fürchtete_
) | 121. Το βασιλόπουλο που δεν φοβότανε τίποτα 
Donkey Cabbages (
_Der Krautesel_
) | 122. Ο λαχανογαϊδαράκος 
The Old Woman in the Wood (
_Die alte im Wald_
) | 123. Η γριά του δάσους 
The Three Brothers (
_Die drei Brüder_
) | 124. Τα τρία αδέρφια 
The Devil and His Grandmother (
_Der Teufel und seine Großmutter_
) | 125. Ο Διάβολος κι η γιαγιά του 
Ferdinand the Faithful and Ferdinand the Unfaithful (
_Ferenand getrü und Ferenand ungetrü_
) | 126. Ο Φερνάντ ο πιστός κι ο Φερνάντ ο άπιστος 
The Iron Stove (
_Der Eisenofen_
) | 127. Ο φούρνος 
The Lazy Spinner (
_Die faule Spinnerin_
) | 128. Η τεμπέλα κλώστρα 
The Four Skillful Brothers (
_Die vier kunstreichen Brüder_
) | 129. Τα τέσσερα επιδέξια αδέρφια 
One-Eye, Two-Eyes, and Three-Eyes (
_Einäuglein, Zweiäuglein und Dreiäuglein_
) | 130. Μονομπιρμπιλομάτα, Διπλομπιρμπιλομάτα, Τριπλομπιρμπιλομάτα 
Fair Katrinelje and Pif-Paf-Poltrie (
_Die schöne Katrinelje und Pif Paf Poltrie_
) | 131. Η όμορφη Κατερινούλα κι ο Πιφ Παφ Γατζονούρης 
The Fox and the Horse (
_Der Fuchs und das Pferd_
) | 132. Η αλεπού και το άλογο 
The Shoes that were Danced to Pieces (
_Die zertanzten Schuhe_
) | 133. Τα γοβάκια που είχαν λιώσει απ' τον πολύ χορό 
The Six Servants (
_Die sechs Diener_
) | 134. Οι έξι υπηρέτες 
The White and the Black Bride (
_Die weiße und die schwarze Braut_
) | 135. Η άσπρη και η μαύρη νύφη 
Iron John (
_Eisenhans_
) | 136. Ο Σιδερόγιαννος 
The Three Black Princesses (
_De drei schwatten Prinzessinnen_
) | 137. Οι τρεις μαύρες πριγκίπισσες 
Knoist and his Three Sons (
_Knoist un sine dre Sühne_
) | 138. Ο Κόμπος και οι τρεις του γιοι 
The Maid of Brakel (
_Dat Mäken von Brakel_
) | 139. Το κορίτσι απ' το Μπράκελ 
My Household (
_Das Hausgesinde_
) | 140. Η φαμελιά
The Lambkin and the Little Fish (
_Das Lämmchen und das Fischchen_
) | 141. Το αρνάκι και το ψαράκι 
Simeli Mountain (
_Simeliberg_
) | 142. Το Σουσαμόβουνο
Going a Traveling (
_Up Reisen gohn_
) appeared in the 1819 edition - 143 in the 1812/1815 edition was
_Die Kinder in Hungersnot_
(The starving children) | 143. Ταξίδι 
The Donkey (
_Das Eselein_
) | 144. Ο γαϊδαράκος 
The Ungrateful Son (
_Der undankbare Sohn_
) | 145. Ο αχάριστος γιος 
The Turnip (
_Die Rübe_
) | 146. Το γογγύλι 
The Old Man Made Young Again (
_Das junggeglühte Männlein_
) | 147. Ο γερο-ζητιάνος που ξανάνιωσε με τη φωτιά
The Lord's Animals and the Devil's (
_Des Herrn und des Teufels Getier_
) | 148. Τα ζωντανά του Θεού και τα ζωντανά του Διαβόλου
The Beam (
_Der Hahnenbalken_
) | 149. Το ραβδί του κόκορα 
The Old Beggar-Woman (
_Die alte Bettelfrau_
) | 150. Η γριά ζητιάνα 
The Twelve Idle Servants (
_Die drei Faulen_
) | 151. Οι τρεις τεμπέληδες 
The Three Sluggards (
_Die zwölf faulen Knechte_
) | 152. Οι δώδεκα τεμπέληδες υπηρέτες 
The Shepherd Boy (
_Das Hirtenbüblein_
) | 153. Το μικρό βοσκόπουλο 
The Star Money (
_Die Sterntaler_
) | 154. Τα φλουριά τ' ουρανού 
The Stolen Farthings (
_Der gestohlene Heller_
) | 155. Οι κλεμμένες δεκάρες 
Looking for a Bride (
_Die Brautschau_
) | 156. Η καλή νύφη 
The Hurds (
_Die Schlickerlinge_
) | 157. Τα κομπαλάκια 
The Sparrow and his Four Children (
_Der Sperling und seine vier Kinder_
) | 158. Ο σπουργίτης και τα τέσσερα παιδιά του 
The Story of Schlauraffen Land (
_Das Märchen vom Schlaraffenland_
) | 159. Το παραμύθι της Παραμυθοχώρας 
The Ditmars Tale of Wonders (
_Das dietmarsische Lügenmärchen_
) | 160. Παραμύθι-ψέμα του Ντίτμαρ 
A Riddling Tale (
_Rätselmärchen_
) | 161. Παραμύθι-αίνιγμα
Snow-White and Rose-Red (
_Schneeweißchen und Rosenrot_
) | 162. Η Χιονούλα κι η Ροδούλα 
The Wise Servant (
_Der kluge Knecht_
) | 163. Ο έξυπνος υπηρέτης 
The Glass Coffin (
_Der gläserne Sarg_
) | 164. Το γυάλινο φέρετρο 
Lazy Henry (
_Der faule Heinz_
) | 165. Ο τεμπελχανάς ο Χάιντς 
The Griffin (
_Der Vogel Greif_
) | 166. Ο γρυπαετός 
Strong Hans (
_Der starke Hans_
) | 167. Ο δυνατός ο Γιάννος 
The Peasant in Heaven (
_Das Bürli im Himmel_
) | 168. Ο φτωχός χωρικός στον ουρανό 
Lean Lisa (
_Die hagere Liese_
) | 169. Η κοκαλιάρα η Λίζα 
The Hut in the Forest (
_Das Waldhaus_
) | 170. Το σπιτάκι του δάσους 
Sharing Joy and Sorrow (
_Lieb und Leid teilen_
) | 171. Μοιρασμένες κι οι χαρές κι οι συμφορές 
The Willow-Worn (
_Der Zaunkönig_
) | 172. Ο τρυποφράχτης βασιλιάς 
The Sole (
_Die Scholle_
) | 173. Η γλώσσα
The Bittern and the Hoopoe (
_Rohrdommel und Wiedehopf_
) | 174. Ο νυχτοκόρακας κι ο τσαλαπετεινός
The Owl (
_Die Eule_
) | 175. Η κουκουβάγια 
The Moon (
_Der Mond_
) | 176. Το φεγγάρι 
The Duration of Life (
_Die Lebenszeit_
) | 177. Τα χρόνια της ζωής 
Death's Messengers (
_Die Boten des Todes_
) | 178. Οι μαντατοφόροι του θανάτου 
Master Pfreim (
_Meister Pfriem_
) | 179. Ο μαστρο-Σουφλής 
The Goose-Girl at the Well (
_Die Gänsehirtin am Brunnen_
) | 180. Το κορίτσι που έβοσκε τις χήνες στην πηγή 
Eve's Various Children (
_Die ungleichen Kinder Evas_
) | 181. Τα πολλά και διάφορα παιδιά της Εύας 
The Nixie of the Mill-Pond (
_Die Nixe im Teich_
) | 182. Η νεράιδα στη λιμνούλα
The Little Folk's Presents (
_Die Geschenke des kleinen Volkes_
) | 183. Τα δώρα των νάνων 
The Giant and the Tailor (
_Der Riese und der Schneider_
) | 184. Ο γίγαντας κι ο ράφτης 
The Nail (
_Der Nagel_
) | 185. Το καρφί 
The Poor Boy in the Grave (
_Der arme Junge im Grab_
) | 186. Το φτωχό παιδάκι στο μνήμα 
The True Bride (
_Die wahre Braut_
) | 187. Η αληθινή αρραβωνιαστικιά 
The Hare and the Hedgehog (
_Der Hase und der Igel_
) | 188. Ο λαγός κι ο σκαντζόχοιρος 
Spindle, Shuttle, and Needle (
_Spindel, Weberschiffchen und Nadel_
) | 189. Η ρόκα, ο αργαλειός και το βελόνι 
The Peasant and the Devil (
_Der Bauer und der Teufel_
) | 190. Ο χωριάτης κι ο διάβολος 
The Crumbs on the Table (
_Die Brosamen auf dem Tisch_
) | 191. Τα ψίχουλα πάνω στο τραπέζι 
The Sea-Hare (
_Das Meerhäschen_
) | 192. Το μαϊμουδάκι 
The Master Thief (
_Der Meisterdieb_
) | 193. Ο αρχικλέφτης 
The Drummer (
_Der Trommler_
) | 194. Ο τυμπανιστής 
The Ear of Corn (
_Die Kornähre_
) | 195. Το στάχυ του σταριού 
The Grave-Mound (
_Der Grabhügel_
) | 196. Το μνήμα 
Old Rinkrank (
_Oll Rinkrank_
) | 197. Ο γερο-Ρινκράνκ 
The Crystal Ball (
_Die Kristallkugel_
) | 198. Η κρυστάλλινη σφαίρα 
Maid Maleen (
_Jungfrau Maleen_
) | 199. Η πριγκίπισσα Μαρλένα
The Boots of Buffalo Leather (
_Der Stiefel von Büffelleder_
) | 200. Τ’ άρβυλα από βουβαλοτόμαρο 
The Golden Key (
_Der goldene Schlüssel_
) | 201. Το χρυσό κλειδί
*The children's legends*
(
_Kinder-legende_
) |
*ΘΡΥΛΟΙ*

Saint Joseph in the Forest (
_Der heilige Joseph im Walde_
) | 1. Ο Άγιος Ιωσήφ στο δάσος 
The Twelve Apostles (
_Die zwölf Apostel_
) | 2. Οι Δώδεκα Απόστολοι 
The Rose (
_Die Rose_
) | 3. Το ρόδο 
Poverty and Humility Lead to Heaven (
_Armut und Demut führen zum Himmel_
) | 4. Η φτώχεια κι η ταπεινοφροσύνη είναι ο δρόμος για τον Ουρανό 
God's Food (
_Gottes Speise_
) | 5. Η τροφή του Θεού 
The Three Green Twigs (
_Die drei grünen Zweige_
) | 6. Τα τρία πράσινα κλαδάκια 
The Blessed Virgin's Little Glass (
_Muttergottesgläschen_
) or Our Lady's Little Glass | 7. Το ποτηράκι της Παναγίας
The Little Old Lady (
_Das alte Mütterchen_
) or The Aged Mother | 8. Η γριά μητερούλα 
The Heavenly Marriage (
_Die himmlische Hochzeit_
) or The Heavenly Wedding | 9. Ο Παράδεισος 
The Hazel Branch (
_Die Haselrute_
) | 10. Τα κλαδιά της αγριοφουντουκιάς


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 19, 2010)

Μέχρι να φιλοξενηθεί σε πιο κατάλληλο ίσως νήμα:

Meister Eder und sein Pumuckl [DE] = Master Eder and his Pumuckl [EN] = Ο Φρου-Φρου και ο ξυλουργός

Το Φρου-Φρου δεν έχει σχέση με αρώματα, αλλά είναι η απόδοση του Pumuckl, που είναι ένα πιτσιρίκι πνευματικός απόγονος μεσαιωνικών στοιχειών...

Η κτγμ χειρότερη απόδοση ονόματος που έχει γίνει ποτέ, σε βαθμό γελοιότητας!


----------



## Isiliel (Sep 24, 2010)

Ελπίζω να μην είναι γραμμένο παραπάνω και να το προσπέρασα...

Μήπως γνωρίζετε πώς έχει αποδοθεί ο Gingerbread Man;


----------



## nickel (Sep 24, 2010)

Gingerbread Man = Ο Μπισκοτένιος







http://www.biblionet.gr/main.asp?page=showbook&bookid=32506


----------



## Isiliel (Sep 24, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!


----------



## JimAdams (Sep 24, 2010)

Και φοβερή σκηνή σε κάποιο Σρεκ (ή το 1 ή το 2, δεν θυμάμαι), όπου για να τον απειλήσουν/βασανίσουν τον βουτάνε σε γάλα!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 25, 2010)

Johnny Appleseed = Γιαννάκης (Γιάννης) Μηλοσποριάς

(ως ήρωας θρύλων και παραμυθιών)

κανονικά (γιατί ήταν υπαρκτό πρόσωπο) = Τζόνι Άπλσιντ


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 4, 2010)

O Tigger από τον κόσμο του Winnie the Pooh






είναι Τίγρης στα ελληνικά; Όχι Τίγγρης ή κάλι ανάτογο; ;)


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 4, 2010)

Ναι, Τίγρης


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 7, 2010)

Μια που μιλήσαμε για το Γουίνι, είπα να αποδελτιώσω ότι δεδομένα έχω, για τις μέλλουσες γενιές. Όπου δεν βρήκα αντιστοιχία άφησα παύλα, όποιος μπορεί ας το συμπληρώσει. Δυστυχώς δεν ξέρω να φτιάχνω στήλες στον πίνακα και το έκανα μπακάλικα με αποσιωπητικά. Παρακαλώ ας μου υποδείξει κάποιος τον τρόπο, αν υπάρχει κάποιο σχετικό νήμα με "φροντιστήριο" για ασχέτους.

Η *πρώτη στήλη* είναι από το βιβλίο που είχα εγώ παιδί:
"Ο Πουφ και η συντροφιά του", μετάφραση Λίνα Κάσδαγλη, Εκδόσεις Ερμής - Παιδική Βιβλιοθήκη, 1973.

Η *δεύτερη στήλη* είναι από σύγχρονες μεταφράσεις που έχει το δικό μου παιδί:
"Ο Γουίνι πάει σχολείο" Ρένα Ρώσση-Ζαΐρη, Ελληνικά Γράμματα 1999
"Ο Γουίνι υποδέχεται την άνοιξη" Ρένα Ρώσση-Ζαΐρη, Ελληνικά Γράμματα 2000
"Ο Γουίνι βλέπει ένα κακό όνειρο" Ρένα Ρώσση-Ζαΐρη, Ελληνικά Γράμματα 2001
"Ησυχία, Γουίνι!" Βασιλική Κοκκίνου, Ελληνικά Γράμματα 2002
Επίσης "Τα γενέθλια του Γκαρή" και "Το μελόδεντρο" σε κάτι φυλλαδιάκια από τα Ελληνικά Γράμματα, χωρίς όνομα μεταφραστή (μάλλον ένθετα σε κανένα περιοδικό θα ήταν).
Και από το περιοδικό "ο Γουίνι το Αρκουδάκι" της DeAgostini Hellas που δε μας λένε μεταφραστές, αλλά τα ονόματα είναι ίδια όπως και στην απόδοση των Ελληνικών Γραμμάτων.



*ονόματα*
|
* Ερμής 1973 *
|
*Ελληνικά Γράμματα 1999-2002*

Winnie the Pooh|Λουλού-Πουφ, Άρκουδας|Γουίνι το Αρκουδάκι
Piglet|Γουρουνάκης|Γουρουνάκι
Tigger|Τίγρης|Τίγρης
Eeyore|Γκριγκρής|Γκαρής
Rabbit|Κούνελος|Λαγός
Kanga|Κάγκα|Κάγκου
Roo|Ρίκος|Ρω
Heffalump|Κεφαλάς|Φέλαντας, Φελαντάκι
Lumpy|---|Λάμπυ
Owl|Κουκουβάγια|Κουκουβάγια
Christopher Robin|Ριρής Μαυρογένης|Κρίστοφερ Ρόμπιν
Hundred Acre Wood|Χιλιοδέντρι, Δάσος|Δάσος των Γαλάζιων Ονείρων
Sanders|Χασομερίδης|--- 
funny hunny tree|το μελόδεντρο|το μελόδεντρο
Woozle|Μπαμπούλας|ελεφαντονεράιδος


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 7, 2010)

Τα διόρθωσα...
Μια χαρά ήταν, αρκεί για διαχωριστικό μεταξύ στηλών ένας μόνο χαρακτήρας | .


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 17, 2011)

Palavra said:


> *Pippi Longstocking* = Πίπη η Φακιδομύτη



Πώς λέμε στα ελληνικά την αυστηρή δασκάλα της Π.τ.Φ.; Στα γερμανικά είναι Fräulein Prysselius, στα αγγλικά είναι Mrs Prysselius.


----------



## Earion (Feb 17, 2011)

Δεσποινίς Ρόζενμπλουμ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 17, 2011)

Ευχ, Εάριον!

Χμμμ, αν σκεφτούμε ότι η Πίπι την αποκαλεί (τουλάχιστον στα γερμανικά) Prusseliese (ας πούμε, κάτι σαν Προυσολίζα, με εμφανέστατο το πρωσικό λογοπαίγνιο) και ότι στα ελληνικά «φωνάζουν» ονόματα όπως Πρισκύλιους κττ, δεν έχει παρά να νιώσει κανείς για άλλη μια φορά απογοήτευση για την απόδοση ορισμένων ονομάτων των ηρώων των παραμυθιών (βλ. π.χ. «Φρου Φρου» πιο πάνω).


----------



## daeman (Feb 17, 2011)

Μήπως το Prysselius έχει σχέση με αυτό το prissy, παρά τη γλωσσική ασυνέπεια; 
Γιατί μπορεί να ταιριάζει, αλλά Φακιδομύτη δεν έχω δει ούτε διαβάσει ποτέ. Δεν τη σνομπάρω, έτυχε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 2, 2011)

Στην Άριελ, τη Μικρή γοργόνα, ο κόκκινος κάβουρας Σεμπάστιαν τραγουδάει το _Under the Sea_. Ξέρετε αν μεταφράστηκε ο τίτλος του τραγουδιού στα ελληνικά και πώς;


----------



## Irini (May 5, 2011)

Σύμφωνα μ' αυτό "Μεσ' τον βυθό"


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 5, 2011)

Θξ, Ειρήνη! [Και να πω ότι δεν το έψαξα;] Και ΧΠ! :)


----------



## Irini (May 6, 2011)

Αντιθενξάρω για τις ευχές :) Τελευταία έχω γίνει ειδική στην αναζήτηση του youtube


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 9, 2011)

Ξέρετε αν το Cookie Monster από το Sesame Street /Άνοιξε σουσάμι έχει ελληνικό όνομα;


----------



## Themis (May 29, 2011)

Καλοί μου (και παντογνώστες) άνθρωποι. Περί Ωραίας Κοιμωμένης ο λόγος. Μεταφράζω προς τα αγγλικά ένα κειμενάκι μου που είχε γραφτεί στα γαλλικά. Αλλά έχω ο δυστυχής την τάση να μου αρέσει ο όμορφος (όσο μπορώ και νιώθω) λόγος, τα λογοπαίγνια, οι σαρκασμοί και διάφορα άλλα πολιτικώς καθιστά. Έγραφα λοιπόν: "on dirait presque la belle au bois dormant de l’histoire". (Μα τι θέλω και τα γράφω τόσο ωραία; Αφού κάποτε θα το πληρώσω ακριβά!) Θυμήθηκα βέβαια τη Sleeping Beauty, αλλά κυρίως θυμήθηκα ότι η Λεξιλογία είχε ασχοληθεί με το θέμα. Νόμιζα ότι είχα καθαρίσει, αλλά τι το κάνατε το δάσος οέο; H Wikipedia λέει "The Beauty asleep in the wood". Ναι, αλλά απ' όσο θυμάμαι όλο το δάσος ήταν "παγωμένο". Και δεν μπορούμε άραγε να έχουμε Sleeping Beauty και δάσος μαζί; Από την άλλη, στο γαλλικό πρωτότυπο ( έτσι δεν είναι; ) η Ωραία βρίσκεται στο "κοιμώμενο δάσος". Να δεχτώ σαν τελεσίδικη την εκδοχή της Wikipedia; Υπάρχει μήπως άλλη εκδοχή; Γιατί βέβαια θέλω να ξέρω τι στέκει στα αγγλικά προτού προχωρήσω στην απόδοση της έκφρασης, σε άμεση συνεννόηση με τον συγγραφέα!


----------



## Alexandra (May 29, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ξέρετε αν το Cookie Monster από το Sesame Street /Άνοιξε σουσάμι έχει ελληνικό όνομα;


 Όχι, μη χαίρεσαι, Θέμη, δεν έχω απάντηση για σένα δυστυχώς.

Μερικές, ελάχιστες, αναφορές σε Μπισκοτοτέρας, αλλά φαντάζομαι ότι αυτές θα τις είχες δει ήδη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 29, 2011)

Να προσθέσω εγώ κάτι για τον Θέμη, από τη γερμανική βίκη:

Στην 1η υποσημείωση, αναφέρει (για τον γαλλικό τίτλο):

_Die schlafende Schöne im Wald_ und nicht _Die Schöne im schlafenden Wald_ (auch wenn diese letzte Titelform besser klingt und viele Franzosen diesen Fehler machen). Im Französischen kann nämlich _La belle au bois dormant_ beide Bedeutungen haben.
​ο εστί μεθερμηνευόμενο:

_Η ωραία κοιμωμένη στο δάσος_ και όχι _Η ωραία στο κοιμώμενο δάσος_ (κι ας ακούγεται πιο όμορφη η δεύτερη μορφή του τίτλου ώστε να κάνουν αυτό το λάθος και πολλοί Γάλλοι). Κι αυτό επειδή στα γαλλικά ο τίτλος _La belle au bois dormant_ μπορεί να έχει και τις δύο σημασίες.​
και παραπέμπει στο:

*Charles Perrault, Contes* (introduction, notices et notes de Catherine Magnien), Editions Le Livre de Poche Classique.


----------



## nickel (May 29, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Η πρώτη μετάφραση του Περό στα αγγλικά (Robert Samber, 1729) σεβόταν το δάσος: _The sleeping beauty in the wood_.

Ποιος να την έκανε τη ζημιά και να χάσαμε το δάσος στη διαδρομή; Πάντως, η εντύπωση που αποκόμισα από τους τίτλους στις άλλες γλώσσες
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sleeping_beauty#In_other_languages
είναι ότι μόνο οι Γάλλοι θυμούνται το δάσος. Καμιά φορά κι εμείς.


----------



## Themis (May 29, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη γρήγορη απάντηση στο παραμυθένιο μου ερώτημα. Δόκτορα, ενδιαφέρον αυτό που λες, δεν το είχα σκεφτεί έτσι. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι, τουλάχιστον για τους σημερινούς Γάλλους, η αυθόρμητη κατανόηση θα ήταν μετοχή ("κοιμώμενο δάσος") και όχι γερούνδιο. Τέτοιου είδους γερούνδια (χωρίς να προηγείται το en) περιμένει να βρει κανείς σε λεζάντες εικόνας, με την έννοια "τη στιγμή που" και συνήθως με αντικείμενο, ή τέλος πάντων με κάτι να ακολουθεί, όχι σκέτα. Π.χ. Nickel forgeant ses réponses, και βλέπεις στην εικόνα τον Νίκελ να σφυρηλατεί περίφροντις με ένα λεξικό μεταξύ σφύρας και άκμονος. Νίκελ, μα να χαθεί έτσι άδοξα κοτζάμ δάσος, που επιπλέον μου χρειάζεται οπωσδήποτε; Μάλλον στην πρώτη μετάφραση που αναφέρεις θα καταφύγω. Και πάλι ευχαριστώ, χαλκέντεροι συλλεξιλόγοι.


----------



## dharvatis (May 29, 2011)

Πρώτο μου post στο φόρουμ, οπότε να σας χαιρετήσω όλους και να αναφέρω τον Sinbad the Sailor = Σεβάχ ο Θαλασσινός. Ήθελα να σας ρωτήσω επίσης εάν προτιμάτε τη γραφή _Λόρελαϊ_ ή _Λόρελαη_ (για την ωραία ιστορία του ονόματος, βλ. εδώ).


----------



## nickel (May 29, 2011)

Καλώς τον! Ωραία αρχή κάνεις. Ωραίος ήχος το Λορελάι, εξασφαλισμένη η επιτυχία με τα υγρά. Και η Λορελάι αξίζει ολόκληρο νήμα, με τόσες αναφορές στις τέχνες. Αλλά όπως κατάλαβες, το κάνω παροξύτονο, γιατί με αγγλικό τονισμό στην πρώτη συλλαβή παραβιάζουμε την τρισυλλαβία. Και επειδή δεν λέω "της Λορελάις / της Λορελάης", δεν το γράφω με τον δεύτερο τρόπο, δεν το εξελληνίζω.


----------



## dharvatis (May 29, 2011)

Α, ναι, λάθος μου, παρασύρθηκα. Ευχαριστώ για την υποδοχή και για την απάντηση Αυτό το θέμα όμως του τονισμού στην πρώτη συλλαβή των πολυσύλλαβων, το έχετε συζητήσει ήδη; Δεν υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις ξένων ονομάτων που παραβιάζουν τον κανόνα ή παίρνουν και δύο τόνους;


----------



## daeman (May 29, 2011)

Καλωσόρισες κι από μένα. :)

Ναι, αρκετές φορές έχουμε βρεθεί μπροστά σ' αυτό το δίλημμα (καμιά φορά και τρίλημμα). Ενδεικτικά εδώ:
Canterbury
Ελληνοαγγλική βάση κύριων ονομάτων
Faraday
και σκόρπια σε άλλα νήματα.


----------



## nickel (May 29, 2011)

Αν το 'χουμε συζητήσει... Πολλάκις. (Ψάχνω έτσι και προτείνω αυτό.) Απλώς από τις τρεις σχολές (Λόρελαϊ, Λορελάι, Λόρελάι) διαλέγω τη μεσαία.



Άρχισαν οι πολυβολισμοί...


----------



## Palavra (May 29, 2011)

Μα ναι, το έχουμε συζητήσει. Μην περιμένεις όμως ότι έχουμε καταλήξει :)
Καλώς όρισες κι από μένα.

Edit: Ομοβροντία!


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 29, 2011)

Ο γερμανικός τονισμός, πάντως, είναι Λορελάι. (Και καλώς όρισες κι από μένα.)


----------



## dharvatis (May 29, 2011)

Έξσελλεντ! (ήδη έξι tabs ανοιχτά στον Explorer  ). Και ευχαριστώ και για τα καλωσορίσματα!


----------



## Zazula (Aug 13, 2012)

Strawberry Shortcake = Φραουλίτσα


----------



## bernardina (Aug 14, 2012)

Να συμπληρώσω μερικά του Χανς Κρίστιαν Άντερσεν (τον οποίο θεωρώ σημαντικό παράγοντα της παιδικής κατάθλιψης :devil: )



Kejserens nye klæder | The Emperor's New Clothes | Τα καινούρια ρούχα του αυτοκράτορα
De vilde svaner | The Wild Swans | Οι αγριόκυκνοι
Snedronningen | The Snow Queen | Η Βασίλισσα του χιονιού
(πολύ με είχε στενοχωρήσει )

Prinsessen på ærten | The Princess and the Pea | Η Βασιλοπούλα και το ρεβίθι
Den grimme ælling | The Ugly Duckling | Το ασχημόπαπο
De røde sko | The Red Shoes | Τα κόκκινα παπούτσια
Holger Danske | Holger the Dane | Χόλγκερ ο Δανός
Den lille pige med svovlstikkerne | The Little Match Girl | Το κοριτσάκι με τα σπίρτα
Den standhaftige tinsoldat | The Brave Tin Soldier | Ο μολυβένιος στρατιώτης

Επίσης, σε μια έκδοση της Άγκυρας, εκτός από τη Μικρή Γοργόνα -που τη λέει Νεράιδα- περιέχονται Ο Ματοκλείστης, Το Παιδί και ο Μπρούτζινος Κάπρος, η Νεράιδα των Ρόδων, η Μαργαρίτα, η Συμφωνία της Φιλίας και Ο Μεγάλος και ο Μικρός Κλάους, αγνώστων λοιπών στοιχείων :)

Για τον Νιλς Χόλγκερσον της Σέλμα Λάγκερλοφ γράψαμε;

ΥΓ. Κάποτε θα μάθω να φκιάνω και στήλες :blush:


----------



## nickel (Aug 14, 2012)

bernardina said:


> ΥΓ. Κάποτε θα μάθω να φκιάνω και στήλες :blush:


Αν κάνεις edit προτού παρέλθει το ημίωρο, θα δεις πώς έγινε ο πίνακας.


----------



## bernardina (Aug 14, 2012)

nickel said:


> Αν κάνεις edit προτού παρέλθει το ημίωρο, θα δεις πώς έγινε ο πίνακας.



Α, τόσο απλό ήταν (now I feel like a real idiot):angry:


----------



## SBE (Aug 14, 2012)

Τη συγγραφέα του Θαυμαστού Ταξιδιού την έγραφαν στα εξώφυλλα παλιά Λάγκερλεφ. Εδώ ακούγεται Λάγκερ-λεβ. Τελικά πως προφέρεται;


----------



## Marinos (Aug 14, 2012)

[ˈsɛlma ˈlɑːɡərˌløːv] -αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι θα μπορούσα να συνηθίσω το Λάγκερλεβ στα ελληνικά.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 15, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Strawberry Shortcake = Φραουλίτσα


και η παρέα της:

Apple Dumplin' = Μηλίτσα
Ginger Snap = Μπισκοτίτσα
Orange Blossom = Πορτοκαλίτσα
Angel Cake = Τουρτίτσα
Blueberry Muffin = Μαρμελαδίτσα 

Custard = Ροζούλα (γάτα)
Pupcake = Μπλεδούλης (σκύλος)
Honey Pie = Μελάκι (αλογάκι)

Αυτά απ' όσους θυμάμαι απ' έξω. Πρέπει να σκαλίσω τα περιοδικά της κόρης μου για το όνομα του Huckleberry Pie και διαφόρων άλλων (τη Rainbow Sherbet κάπου την είχε πάρει το μάτι μου).


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 16, 2012)

Δυστυχώς τα έχω στην αποθήκη. Όταν τα βρω θα σας πω κι άλλα.
Μερικά ακόμη από την κόρη μου που τα θυμάται καλύτερα από μένα:

Huckleberry Pie = Μουρίτσας

Lemon Meringue = Λεμονίτσα
Plum Puddin' = Δαμασκηνίτσα
Rainbow Sherbet = Θαλασσίτσα
Coco Calypso = Χουρμαδίτσα
Seaberry Delight = Κοχυλένια

The Berrykins = τα Μουράκια


----------



## gregan (Aug 30, 2012)

Ξέρετε, στα σουηδικά το παρατσούκλι της κυρίας Prysselius (υπάρχει εδώ μια νύξη περί Πρωσίδας με τη συνήθη κατάληξη -lius στα σουηδικά) είναι Prussiluskan. Τώρα το Prussi στοχεύει ξανά στη γερμανική της καταγωγή, ενώ το ρ. luska σημαίνει τριγυρνώ και κοιτάζω, ψαχουλεύω, κατασκοπεύω, χαφιεδίζω, ρουφιανεύω κ.λπ. παρόμοια. Η "Πρωσσορουφιάνα" ίσως;


----------



## nickel (Aug 30, 2012)

Πρωσο-, έτσι. Έχεις άλλωστε γράψει και _Πρωσίδας_. _Ρωσία_ και _Πρωσία_ είναι λέξεις ξενικής προέλευσης και δεν θέλουν διπλό -_σ_-.

Αν το κρύψεις, σου κάνει; Πρωσομπόλα, ας πούμε;


----------



## daeman (Aug 30, 2012)

gregan said:


> Ξέρετε, στα σουηδικά το παρατσούκλι της κυρίας Prysselius (υπάρχει εδώ μια νύξη περί Πρωσίδας με τη συνήθη κατάληξη -lius στα σουηδικά) είναι Prussiluskan. Τώρα το Prussi στοχεύει ξανά στη γερμανική της καταγωγή, ενώ το ρ. luska σημαίνει τριγυρνώ και κοιτάζω, ψαχουλεύω, κατασκοπεύω, χαφιεδίζω, ρουφιανεύω κ.λπ. παρόμοια. Η "Πρωσσορουφιάνα" ίσως;



Η Πρωσοκουτσομπόλα, πρόσω ολοταχώς
στη γειτονιά σουλάτσο κάνει καθημερνώς
Η Πρωσοπροκομμένη, τίτλος τιμής αυτός,
με νι και με το σίγμα τα λέει όλα, απλώς
Αυτή η Πρωσοκυράτσα, πρώτη στην κατινιά
το πρακτορείο Ρόιτερ βγήκε στην παγανιά


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 30, 2012)

Η πρω(σο)σπιούνα, η πρωσομούρα, το πρωσομούτρο.


----------



## Earion (Sep 2, 2012)

nickel said:


> _Ρωσία_ και _Πρωσία_ είναι λέξεις ξενικής προέλευσης και δεν θέλουν διπλό -_σ_-.



Βεβαίως η Πρωσία και η Ρωσία θέλουν ένα σίγμα. Ειδικά μάλιστα η Ρωσία είναι η χώρα των Ρως > Ρώσων ήδη από τα βυζαντινά χρόνια.

Η αιτιολογία όμως είναι πολύ απλά ότι οι γραφές αυτές είχαν καθιερωθεί αρκετά νωρίς, προτού εγερθεί θέμα "απλογράφησης λέξεων ξενικής προέλευσης", στις οποίες δεν είναι βέβαιο αν υπάγονται τα τοπωνύμια (όλα; τα μισά; με ποια κριτήρια; Η Γαλλία και η Ολλανδία, ας πούμε, είναι λέξεις ξενικής προέλευσης).


----------



## nickel (Sep 2, 2012)

Earion said:


> (όλα; τα μισά; με ποια κριτήρια; Η Γαλλία και η Ολλανδία, ας πούμε, είναι λέξεις ξενικής προέλευσης).


Μεγάλη και δύσκολη κουβέντα, αλλά νομίζω ότι απλοποίηση δεν είχαμε σε εξελληνισμένα κύρια ονόματα για τα οποία είχε επικρατήσει ένας τρόπος γραφής.


----------



## nickel (Oct 11, 2013)

nickel said:


> Cinderella (_Aschenputtel_) | 21. Η Σταχτοπούτα



Πάντα θεωρούσα ότι η εκδοχή _Σταχτομπούτα_ ήταν κάτι σαν αστείο, και ότι το -_πούτα_ είναι καθιερωμένο και προέρχεται από τη νεότερη γερμανική εκδοχή των αδελφών Γκριμ (_Aschenputtel_, που διαβάζω ότι σημαίνει «Ashfool», ενώ το ΕΛΝΕΓ λέει ότι _Puttel_ είναι «κοριτσάκι») και όχι από το παλιότερο γαλλικό _Cendrillon_ του Σαρλ Περό ή το αγγλικό _Cinderella_. 

Να όμως που είναι τόσο διαδεδομένη η παρετυμολογημένη _Σταχτομπούτα_ (εδώ και σε εξώφυλλο βιβλίου για παιδιά) που κάποιοι αναρωτιούνται ποιο είναι το σωστό, _Σταχτοπούτα_ ή _Σταχτομπούτα_. 

Όσο για την ετυμολογία, δεν είναι σε όλους τόσο διάφανη. Το ΕΛΝΕΓ συμφωνεί για την προέλευση από τη γερμανική, ενώ στον Πάπυρο λέει:

[ΕΤΥΜΟΛ. < στάχτη + ιταλ. putta «κορίτσι», ενώ κατ' άλλους < στάχτη + πουτί, «γυναικείο αιδοίο»].

Θέλει φαντασία... Έριξα μια ματιά και σε εφημερίδες:

Σε φύλλο της Σκριπ (9/8/1898):
ΙΠΠΟΔΡΟΜΙΟΝ. – Και πάλιν η «Σταχτοπούτα» εις δύο παραστάσεις, απογευματινήν και νυκτερινήν.

Στον Δρανδάκη διαβάζω: «Σταχτοπούτα ή Σταχτοπέταλη ή Σταχτοπιτταρού». Αλλά αν πάτε εδώ θα βρείτε του κόσμου τις παραλλαγές:

Σταχτοπούτα, Σταχτόγατα, Σταχτιερού, Σταχτού, Σταχτομπαμπαλιάρω, Σταχτομπαμπαμάρω, Σταχτομάρω, Σταχτουμάρου, Σαμαροκουτσουλού, Σταχτοπούτου, Σταχτομπιμπιλιάρα, Αχλιοπιτού, Σταχτοπέπελη, Σταχτοπιπιλιάρου, Αχλοπιπιλού, Ακχυλοπουττούρα, Σταχτοπιτυρού, Σταχτοπουτουρούδι, Σταχτοπυτιρίδι, Σταχτομπούρω, Αθοπουταλού, Αθοπιτάλα, Αθοκουτάλα, Αθοκουταλούσα, Αθαφτουλιώ, αθοκάτσουλο, Αθοπιτούδικο κ.ά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 11, 2013)

Θα είχε ενδιαφέρον να μαθαίναμε πού βρήκε αυτό το _Puttel_ = κοριτσάκι το ΕΛΝΕΓ.

Στο πρώτο γερμανικό λεξικό, του Adelung, από το 1793, υπάρχει λήμμα Put, όπου αναφέρει ότι πρόκειται για ηχομιμητική λέξη, που χρησιμοποιείται για την πρόσκληση των πουλερικών και ότι από αυτό το put ονομάζονται στη γλώσσα των μικρών παιδιών τα μικρά κοτόπουλα Puttel. Putte ήταν, αλλού, η γαλοπούλα. Όλα αυτά από μεσαίο γερμανικό ρήμα putteln (που δεν υπάρχει πια) και σήμαινε σκάβω, σκαλίζω στο χώμα.

Άλλωστε, το παραμύθι αναφέρεται στα γερμανικά εκτός από _Aschenputtel_ και με τον τίτλο _Aschenbrödel_, όπου το δεύτερο συνθετικό σημαίνει επίσης ανακατεύω. Ένας πιστότερος τίτλος θα ήταν ίσως η _Σταχτοσκαλίστρα_ ή η _Σταχτογυρίστρα_...


----------



## Zazula (Oct 11, 2013)

nickel said:


> Να όμως που είναι τόσο διαδεδομένη η παρετυμολογημένη _Σταχτομπούτα_, που κάποιοι αναρωτιούνται ποιο είναι το σωστό, _Σταχτοπούτα_ ή _Σταχτομπούτα_.


Κάποιοι το 'χουν συζητήσει και πριν πεντέμισι χρόνια: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...ό-σπίτι-στο-λιβάδι&p=1637&viewfull=1#post1637.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 11, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Θα είχε ενδιαφέρον να μαθαίναμε πού βρήκε αυτό το _Puttel_ = κοριτσάκι το ΕΛΝΕΓ.


Λέει πως είναι το θηλυκό ετούτου: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Putto.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 11, 2013)

Δεν ξέρω... Θα έπρεπε να τεκμηριώνεται και η διαδρομή και η παρουσία της λέξης στα γερμανικά και πολλά άλλα ακόμα. Μου φαίνεται πολύ πιο πειστική ετυμολογικά η προέλευση από το παλιό γερμ. ρήμα για το σκαλίζω. Άλλωστε, αυτά τα παραμύθια κυκλοφορούσαν προφορικά πολύ πριν καταγραφούν, νομίζω.


----------



## Earion (Oct 12, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Λέει πως είναι το θηλυκό ετούτου: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Putto.



Σωστά. Δείτε κι εδώ: most probable origin: from Vulgar Latin _putta_, variant of _puta_, female form of _puttus_, _putus _(“boy”).

Η ερμηνεία προϋποθέτει ότι η λέξη (_πούτα_) έχει μπει στη μεσαιωνική ελληνική από τα ύστερα λατινικά με την αρχική της έννοια (_κορίτσι_), προτού υποστεί επιδείνωση με την ανάπτυξη του επιθήματος --άνα (κατά το νταρντάνα, φακλάνα κλπ.). Ερευνητέον.


----------



## daeman (Oct 12, 2013)

nickel said:


> ... Αλλά αν πάτε εδώ θα βρείτε του κόσμου τις παραλλαγές:
> ... Αθοκουτάλα, Αθοκουταλούσα, αθοκάτσουλο κ.ά.



Ευχαριστώ που μου θύμισες την _Αθοκουτάλα _και το παραμύθι όπως μου το 'λεγε η γιαγιά μου πριν από 45+ χρόνια :) (τη δεύτερη παραλλαγή, σελ. 106-108). Εμένα μ' έλεγε _αθοκάτσουλο_, επειδή συνέχεια σκάλιζα την παραστιά (κι ακόμα δεν έχω σταματήσει) και μουζωνόμουνα με τον άθο. Καλή της ώρα εκεί που βρίσκεται.


----------



## nickel (Jan 28, 2014)

Σε κάποιο άλλο νήμα αναφερθήκαμε πρόσφατα στο ότι η απόδοση _Κοντορεβιθούλης_ δεν αντιστοιχεί στο γαλλικό ή αγγλικό (που θα έπρεπε να γίνει _Αντιχειρούλης_ ή, ας πούμε, _Κοντοσπίθαμος_): γαλλ. *Le petit Poucet*, αγγλ. *Hop-o'-My-Thumb*, *Little Thumbling*, *Little Thumb*. Ο αντίστοιχος ήρωας των Άγγλων, ο Tom Thumb, έγινε *Τοσοδούλης*, ενώ η *Thumbelina* του Άντερσεν έγινε *Τοσοδούλα*.

Τώρα μας προέκυψε και *Κοντορεβιθούλα* (Petite Poucette), που είναι δεν είναι ηρωίδα παραμυθιών αλλά της σύγχρονης πραγματικότητας. Δυστυχώς, χάνεται το γαλλικό λογοπαίγνιο, που βασίζεται στον αντίχειρα. Αυτή η *Αντιχειρούλα δεν είναι τοσοδούλα, απλώς αξιοποιεί τον αντίχειρά της — είναι... τόσο δούλα της τεχνολογίας  .

Σύμφωνα με τον Σερ, το ανθρώπινο «παράδειγμα» έχει αλλάξει σε μεγάλο βαθμό τις τελευταίες δεκαετίες, ιδίως μετά τη δεκαετία του 1970, και αλλάζει σε αυξανόμενο βαθμό όσο εξελίσσονται οι νέες τεχνολογίες. Στο ανά χείρας βιβλίο, ο φιλόσοφος κωδικοποιεί το νέο ψηφιακό άτομο ως «Κοντορεβιθούλα»: είναι, όπως μας εξηγεί ο μεταφραστής, μια υπέρ του θηλυκού γένους εκδοχή του γνωστού ήρωα του παραμυθιού του Σαρλ Περό (Petit poucet), με την επιπλέον έννοια ότι, επειδή pouce σημαίνει «αντίχειρας», είναι το άτομο που παίζει στα δάχτυλα τις νέες τεχνολογίες. Η Κοντορεβιθούλα και ο Κοντορεβιθούλης της εποχής μας, αυτοί οι εξατομικευμένοι ανώνυμοι πολίτες του δικτυωμένου κόσμου οι οποίοι θέλουν να πάρουν τον δικό τους δρόμο στη ζωή, διαφέρουν ουσιωδώς από τους προγόνους τους.
Από Bookpress: http://www.bookpress.gr/stiles/gior...ucette?utm_source=Newsletter&utm_medium=email

Και από τον ίδιο τον Serres στη Λιμπερασιόν:

Je le baptise Petite Poucette, pour sa capacité à envoyer des SMS avec son pouce. C’est l’écolier, l’étudiante d’aujourd’hui, qui vivent un tsunami tant le monde change autour d’eux. Nous connaissons actuellement une période d’immense basculement, comparable à la fin de l’Empire romain ou de la Renaissance.


----------



## Idonp (Feb 2, 2014)

*Γερμανικό -puttel*

Όσον αφορά τη γερμανική ετυμολογία το συνθετικό puttel προέρχεται από το παλιό Εσσιανό γερμανικό ρήμα putteln, που σημαίνει κυλιέμαι ή σκάβω στην στάχτη. Άρα μια απόδοση της έννοιας θα ήταν "Σταχτοσκάφτρα". Το ουσιαστικό αυτό χρησιμοποιούταν γενικά και για άντρες και για γυναίκες δούλους.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 2, 2014)

Idonp said:


> Όσον αφορά τη γερμανική ετυμολογία το συνθετικό puttel προέρχεται από το παλιό Εσσιανό γεμανικό ρήμα putteln που σημαίνει κυλιέμαι ή σκάβω στην στάχτη. Άρα μια απόδοση της έννοια θα ήταν "Σταχτοσκάφτρα". Το ουσιαστικό αυτό χρησιμοποιούταν γενικά και για άντρες και για γυναίκες δούλους.



:) Καλώς ήρθες, Idonp, και ενδιαφέρουσα ιδέα η «Σταχτοσκάφτρα». Ίσως σε ενδιαφέρουν και τα επόμενα στοιχεία από λίγο παλιότερη ανάρτηση (στο #70 του παρόντος νήματος):



drsiebenmal said:


> Θα είχε ενδιαφέρον να μαθαίναμε πού βρήκε αυτό το _Puttel_ = κοριτσάκι το ΕΛΝΕΓ.
> 
> Στο πρώτο γερμανικό λεξικό, του Adelung, από το 1793, υπάρχει λήμμα Put, όπου αναφέρει ότι πρόκειται για ηχομιμητική λέξη, που χρησιμοποιείται για την πρόσκληση των πουλερικών και ότι από αυτό το put ονομάζονται στη γλώσσα των μικρών παιδιών τα μικρά κοτόπουλα Puttel. Putte ήταν, αλλού, η γαλοπούλα. Όλα αυτά από μεσαίο γερμανικό ρήμα putteln (που δεν υπάρχει πια) και σήμαινε σκάβω, σκαλίζω στο χώμα.
> 
> Άλλωστε, το παραμύθι αναφέρεται στα γερμανικά εκτός από _Aschenputtel_ και με τον τίτλο _Aschenbrödel_, όπου το δεύτερο συνθετικό σημαίνει επίσης ανακατεύω. Ένας πιστότερος τίτλος θα ήταν ίσως η _Σταχτοσκαλίστρα_ ή η _Σταχτογυρίστρα_...


----------



## Zazula (Feb 28, 2014)

Zazula said:


> γαλλικός τίτλος | γερμανικός τίτλος | αγγλικός τίτλος | ελληνικοί τίτλοι (
> Perrault
> ,
> Grimm
> ...


Στη σειρά SimsalaGrimm, πάντως, αποδόθηκε _*Table set yourself*_, εναρμονισμένο με τις υπόλοιπες γλώσσες (πλην της ελληνικής-των-εκδόσεων-Άγρα, βλ. α/α 36 στο #21, που αγνόησε την εντελώς εδραιωμένη ελληνική απόδοση).
Ψάχνοντας τα μεταγλωττισμένα επεισόδια της εν λόγω σειράς, μπορείτε να βοηθηθείτε σε αποδόσεις τίτλων παραμυθιών και ονομάτων ηρώων.


----------



## daeman (Apr 18, 2014)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Η πρώτη μετάφραση του Περό στα αγγλικά (Robert Samber, 1729) σεβόταν το δάσος: _The sleeping beauty in the wood_.
> 
> Ποιος να την έκανε τη ζημιά και να χάσαμε το δάσος στη διαδρομή; Πάντως, η εντύπωση που αποκόμισα από τους τίτλους στις άλλες γλώσσες
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sleeping_beauty#In_other_languages
> είναι ότι μόνο οι Γάλλοι θυμούνται το δάσος. Καμιά φορά κι εμείς.



Καμιά φορά, το θυμάται και η Ντίσνεϊ. Μια το 1959 με την κλασική _Ωραία Κοιμωμένη_ και μια το 2014 με την ίδια ιστορία από τη σκοπιά της κακιάς μάγισσας που έριξε την κατάρα, της Μαλέφισεντ, την οποία ενσαρκώνει η Αντζελίνα Τζολί —magnificent, πολύ πιο ωραία (και ξύπνια) από την ηρωίδα του παραμυθιού (και της ταινίας). Με ξενύχτησε χτες, αλλά με την Αντζελίνα ευχαρίστως ξενυχτάω (there's something about those horns that makes a daeman hor... ahem... dreamy). 

Once Upon a Dream - Lana Del Rey





...
All round a hedge upshoots, and shows
At distance like a little wood;
Thorns, ivies, woodbine, mistletoes,
And grapes with bunches red as blood;
All creeping plants, a wall of green
Close-matted, bur and brake and briar,
And glimpsing over these, just seen,
High up, the topmost palace spire.
...
When will the hundred summers die,
And thought and time be born again,
And newer knowledge, drawing nigh,
Bring truth that sways the soul of men?
...
All precious things, discover’d late,
To those that seek them issue forth;
For love in sequel works with fate,
And draws the veil from hidden worth.
...

"The Day-Dream" - Alfred, Lord Tenyson
http://classiclit.about.com/library/bl-etexts/atennyson/bl-aten-day.htm


----------



## nickel (Apr 18, 2014)

Πες για τον τίτλο. Μένει Μαλέφισεντ; Δεν γίνεται Κακή Μάγισσα, Κακίστρω ή κάτι άλλο ελληνικό;


----------



## daeman (Apr 18, 2014)

nickel said:


> Πες για τον τίτλο. Μένει Μαλέφισεντ; Δεν γίνεται Κακή Μάγισσα, Κακίστρω ή κάτι άλλο ελληνικό;



Για τον τίτλο δεν ξέρω σίγουρα· συνήθως είναι το τελευταίο που οριστικοποίεται, από τον τοπικό διανομέα. Για το όνομα πάντως, αποφασίστηκε να μη μεταφραστεί αλλά να μεταγραφεί: «Μαλέφισεντ» (ενώ στις δυο πρώτες μπομπίνες είχε μεταφραστεί —όχι άστοχα κττμγ— στα μισά της επιμέλειας έλαβα εντολή να το αλλάξω). Οπότε και για τον τίτλο υποθέτω ότι κοντός ψαλμός, maleficarum. Ωστόσο, η Κακίστρω ή κάτι τέτοιο κακιασμένο δεν θα της ταίριαζε στο πλαίσιο αυτής της ταινίας, γιατί στην αρχή δεν είναι καθόλου κακιασμένη (ούτε στο τέλος).


----------



## Zazula (Nov 5, 2014)

Gargamel = Δρακουμέλ
Azrael = Ψιψινέλ


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 13, 2015)

Απορία: το κόμικ Barbapapa πώς έχει αποδοθεί στα ελληνικά (αν έχει αποδοθεί);


----------



## Marinos (Nov 13, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Απορία: το κόμικ Barbapapa πώς έχει αποδοθεί στα ελληνικά (αν έχει αποδοθεί);



Μπαρμπαμπαμπάς (και Μπαρμπαμαμά, και τα παιδάκια τους).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 13, 2015)

Μερσί, Μπαρμπαμαρίνο.


----------

